# My dog's back leg is twitching rapidly..seems to be spreading



## Fuzz_Butt (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a black terrier mix about 4-6 months.

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i6/metaldud536/Sushi-1.jpg

About 2 weeks ago I noticed a little twitch in one of her back legs. It started getting worse about a week ago; it's twitching real hard and fast and now her front leg on the other side of her body has the little twitch.

My mom and sister have taken her to the vet and they gave them pills for her to help her sleep and anti-biotics but they can't do any tests on her because she just got her shots yesterday and the results might come in for false positives for other things.

My sister says they'd have to wait maybe a week but I don't think my dog will last that long since the twitching is causing her to lose sleep and her appetite. (She puked twice last night). She doesn't have trouble running but she limps when she walks slowly. 

Does anyone have any similar experiences with this? I have searched this and figured it could be canine distemper but I don't think she had any other symptoms beside these.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, but it does sound like Distemper to me. I lost a dog to it back in 88. He had the same type of twitching thing. No coughing and still ate his food. It's a horrible disease.


----------



## Fuzz_Butt (Oct 11, 2009)

Well this week is gonna be tough then. I know dogs can survive through it but those chances aren't so great.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The problem that my dog had with the spasming is that his muscles got so exhausted from the non stop spasms, that he eventually was too weak to get up. It was so sad. He used to LOVE to run out to the mailman and jump into his truck to retieve the mail. He could hear the mail truck due to squeaky brakes. When he got Distemper, he would hear it, and lay there and cry because he couldn't get up. It was heartbreaking. I finally had him PTS as the vet said that his neuro damage was irreversible, and he would not be able to walk.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

There's got to be something the vet can do. Seems crazy to have to wait a week when there is an obvious problem. If this vet won't help, I'd call another and get their opinion.

She's a beautiful pup. I hope she recovers and does so quickly.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Poor thing and poor you! I hope it isnt distemper  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Fuzz_Butt (Oct 11, 2009)

Well today we were able to take her to the same vet again and he seems like he doesn't want to give up. He gave her some shots filled with vitamins to help build the immune system and control the muscle spasms and some medicine for the possible pain that might be building up on her joints.

It's weird because she walks around and can run and the twitch is barely noticeable. It's only bad when she's lying down. Friday, the vet said to call again, and if the pain medicine doesn't help her sleep, he'll make a recipe for Valium.

Until then we'll have to keep waiting until they can properly diagnose her.


----------



## Fuzz_Butt (Oct 11, 2009)

My sister decided to get the Valium doses today. The vet said that if doesn't help, then we should put her down.

However I don't wanna put her down without knowing what the hell is actually wrong with her. Like I mentioned before, he won't diagnose her because the vaccines might give test results with false positives. (She got her shots last saturday)

Does anyone have any advice? I miss my energetic puppy.


----------



## ecross1983 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is an informative website, you may want to look at:

http://www.my-doberman.com/distemper-in-dogs.html


----------



## Fuzz_Butt (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks man, but I've been googling the hell out that disease. It's still not certain if she has it. The vet told me of cases where the virus skips the other phases and goes straight for the nervous system but like I said, we don't know.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Your vet needs to rule out focal seziures...do a little reading on that and see how that fits. I think you need a new vet.


----------



## Fuzz_Butt (Oct 11, 2009)

We put her to sleep today. My sister told me she would right before I went going to school. All day I had a hard time trying not to cry. 

She got worse last night. Having seizures I guess. My mom said theres a lot of sick dogs at the animal shelter where we got her from.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry Fuzz... Feeling your pain as I just lost my Dane yesterday but I wish I had been given the choice whether it was PTS rather than him just dropping in front of me. Grieve the loss and then help another (but obviously NOT from that ahelter) then send an e-mail to PETA for their local shelter representitive investigator to look into the So many dogs are sick there. They are suppose to give medical treatment.


----------



## Fuzz_Butt (Oct 11, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Awww I'm so sorry Fuzz... Feeling your pain as I just lost my Dane yesterday but I wish I had been given the choice whether it was PTS rather than him just dropping in front of me. Grieve the loss and then help another (but obviously NOT from that ahelter) then send an e-mail to PETA for their local shelter representitive investigator to look into the So many dogs are sick there. They are suppose to give medical treatment.


Thank you. And I'm sorry for your loss too.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I honestly think you did the right thing if it was Distemper. It is beyond sad watching them get worse and not being able to help. Be aware that even if a dog has had his Distemper vaccination, they can still get Distemper. My dog had been vaccinated, but still got it after unknowingly (by me but not to the owner of the other dog) being exposed to another dog with it. The owner of the other dog continued to bring her dog to the barn to let it play with my dog (and pee so my dog would sniff/pee in the same spot), even though she knew her dog had distemper. I didn't find out til after my dog was diagnosed, that her dog had died a couple of days before from it.

My vet said that because my dog was young, and hadn't had years of vaccinations, he was still able to get it when exposed to it in high concentrations. He said certain breeds may never build up complete immunity to it (he mentioned Huskies).

Once again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Fuzz_Butt (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you nikes.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

What a terrible 2 weeks you & your pup have been through  I'm so sorry


----------

